# Flat feet - Insoles vs new boots! (K2 Maysis)? Need some advice



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll do my best to summarize this problem. I have very flat feet, creating a wide form that gives me pressure points on both sides of my feet. Even some of my shoes have blown out the stitching at the widest part. I'm an instructor, so I spend a lot of time in my boot. I have a pair of Ride Anthems(lower tier) but they're starting to blow out, and bubble on the sides, they felt amazing in store, but they've packed out too much at this point, and I have a lot of movement down there. I've never found a comfortable boot that didnt give me these pressure points, so I moved to the BOA system so I could easily release the pressure and keep on riding.

I tried on tons of boots recently, and talked to multiple fitters at different stores, and they all give me different advice. 
-Most of them swear heat molding will fix all the issues, but I'm sure it can't be a fix-all solution. Obviously I need new boots, and was looking at the K2 MAysis, as they were suggested to have a wide foot bed, and apparently double boas are great for reducing the pressure points, unlike the single boa anthems. I also found a pair of last years maysis for like $140 in my size....hardd to pass that up. I've been unable to find any Salomon Wide boots to try on. The maysis are incredibly tight in the store, but I assume they shouldnt feel great out of the box, as they need to properly form and pack out a bit. So basically just a few questions
-Anyone here completely flat footed that rocks the Maysis?
-Are the salomon wide boots like extremely wide? I think I only have the wide foot issue since I'm flat footed.
-And I'm going to try some cork insoles to fix this issue with the new boots, but I'm worried if they're all ready tight, thei nsoles might make them unbearable? If they do take up a lot of room, I might just throw some insoles in my current boots and try to continue rocking em. (Gorilla-glue adds character)
-I dont mind laces, as I've heard you can tighten different parts of the foot to a different degree, but man is it a bitch to retighten laces with a pair of kinkos when it's -10 ya know? Has anyone remedied this situation with just laces?
-----Any useful info or feedback on any of this would be greatly appreciated, and just to note, no reason for this to turn into laces vs boas, or some stupid long argument about chiropractors vs orthopedics and custom insoles...Just found a lot of trolling after a while on these topics:dunno:----


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Try some reminds. I have big fat flat duck hobbit feet. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/95329-year-pair-remind-medic-insoles.html


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I also have flat feet. My feet felt fine in my Burton hails but as soon as I started to ride I would be in a ton of pain. My arches would kill me and the only relief would be removing my boots. I tried Superfeet insoles (blue) and it helped some but the pain was still there. Picked up a pair of SOLE thin sports and no more pain.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

I've heard multiple people raving about the SOLE thin sports.. All the shops here in summit county are trying to push these, DFP Blueprint Insoles - Free Shipping - christysports.com
Any idea how they compare. Pretty sure the DFP are the cork ones, I just can't afford to dish out the $150 they charge for the custom fit ones though.


----------



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a pair of salomon synapse wide boots, by far the most comfortable (and wide) pair of boots I have ever worn out of the box. Their "quick lace" system is a real PIA though, so I had to get rid of them.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

i have last years k2 mayasis if u are looking to buy used. size 10.5. i just got new boots. but ya i have a mild case of flat feet but not that bad and i use shredsoles. they work good.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Try some reminds. I have big fat flat duck hobbit feet.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/95329-year-pair-remind-medic-insoles.html


+1 I support this message... I tell all kinds of people about my happy feet thanks to Remind Insoles...


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Scatterbrain said:


> I've heard multiple people raving about the SOLE thin sports.. All the shops here in summit county are trying to push these, DFP Blueprint Insoles - Free Shipping - christysports.com
> Any idea how they compare. Pretty sure the DFP are the cork ones, I just can't afford to dish out the $150 they charge for the custom fit ones though.


Can't compare, sorry. I was going to go the custom route if these didn't work. I put the SOLE thin sports in my snowboard boots and my golf shoes. I won't ride or walk 18 without a pair ever again.


----------

